# Anyone heard from Meridith (Zarafia)?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She was supposed to have surgery on Wednesday. I waited all day Thursday for an update, but she didn't post. I hope she is doing all right.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

From the sounds of the surgery, I don't know whenshe will be able to update us. 

I hope all went well


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's probably still resting and recovering. :hug:


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I keep checking too. Hoping everything went well.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's on my "prayer list". So, I hope she's recuperating well. She said she had good care lined up for her goats...I can't imagine how I'd feel if I were "out of commission" for awhile.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone hear from her yet


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't heard from her. I just PM'd her, but if she hasn't been on the forum, she probably won't see it either.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been thinking about her and wondering how she was all weekend. I'm not sure what her surgery was, just that it sounded "Like A Very Big Deal" type of major surgery with some risk to her and could possibly have her out of commission for a long while. I hope she is doing well and can come back and update us soon. I worry, like a mom, about my online friends. So I will probably worry until she comes back.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope everything went well! I am sure she'll be back when she can, if it was a major surgery then it may definitely take some time.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanted to bump this post back up. Has anyone heard from her? I assume that by this time if everything went well she would be well on her way to a good recovery. Kinda gettin worried about her.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm concerned as well, and I'm continuing prayer.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I found her on FB and sent her a friend request and a message - looks like she's been active on her FB account recently so I'll assume she's doing well.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, guys! Thank you all for all the concern!
The surgery went very well and I'm finally back home (where I have regular access to a computer).
I'm confined to a wheelchair. I can't go outside and I live alone, so it's a little scary. But I have a great person who comes out once a day to take care of all my critters.
I finally got to see Pan for the first time yesterday. My friend put him on a leash and brough him inside. I was on the couch and Pan hopped right up beside me and laid half on me for about fifteen minutes for petting and love (that went both ways ). It felt SO good to run my fingers through his fur and scratch him all over .
I'm still concerned about Summer. I can't see her. But the guy taking care of everyone says that she's still thin and still has diarhea. He did the first follow-up worming for her and the other goats with the valbazen and he says that her appetite is good and that she's very active. I'm going to have to just keep worrying about her until I can walk and drive again. With everything going on (we're spending hundreds on this guy coming over everyday for weeks) I can't afford to have the vet come out right now. Nor can I get a fecal sample and drive it out to the clinic .
I'm going kinda crazy not being able to walk, go outside or see my goaties and other critters. But I absolutely HAVE to be really careful so that things heal as well as they can this time.
All the concern you guys have shown me here is so heartwarming! Thank you SO much! I got so scared, nervous, emotional and overwhelmed before my surgery that I posted some really stupid things before. I hope you all can forgive me. I'm so embarassed.
This is such a wonderful, friendly goat forum ! All you guys are just super .
I don't think I'll have too much to post about, since I can't even see my goaties without major help right now . But I'll keep checking in. And I finally found my camera, so as soon as I can get myself outside I'll be posting some new pics of my "goatie crew" LOL.

PS Linz, what is your name on FB? I approved a couple friend requests today and I want to make sure I approve yours .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so glad everything is going well!! :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It's great to have you back! I hope you can get Summer healthy again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad you are OK. I bet you are in A lot of pain. I pray, that you will heal quickly.ray::hug:
Glad to see you back.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Zarafia said:


> PS Linz, what is your name on FB? I approved a couple friend requests today and I want to make sure I approve yours .


Lindsey P. You did. 

Glad to see you're doing well - we missed you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well for you. Definitely follow doctor's orders so you aren't out any more than they say. I hope your pain will be alleviated from this. :hug:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad your home an all went well. You never know about these things so we all started to get quite concerned about you after a week. Cant wait for pics. I havent seen alot of Pan an the way you talk about him I feel like I know everything about him lol. So would love some pics once you are able to do so but dont rush it relax an give yourself plenty of time to heal.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

welcome back.
so happy all turned out well for you.
:grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad your back and all went well!! :hug: :stars:


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad you're back! And glad the surgery went well! :stars:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Mer...Im glad everything went good for you! Ive sent several prayers your way over the past few days! TAKE IT EASY AND DO NOT OVER DO IT!!!!
Give me a shout if i can help you in any way! (you have my #)


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I am SOOO glad to hear you came through well and are on the mend. You follow doctors orders and take it easy as long as you have to so you can be as healthy as possible when this is all over. 


Seeing your name pop up on this thread has just made my day.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

You guys are The Best!  and Thank You All!
(BTW, I think I'll get to have Pan back in the house, on the couch, for a few minutes tomorrow ! I can't wait! I Love my Panman :lovey:!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been off for a couple of days so let me welcome you back! I'm so glad you are OK. (Did you treat your doe for cocci? I think you should if you haven't already). Hope your help is worth the money...hard to find good help sometimes...but worth every penny if they are.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

THanks again for all the care and concern guys!
I'm getting closer to being able to go outside. I have to admit that I'm very nervous about it. AS much as I'm dying to get out there and be with my goaties, I'm also very fearful about falling and/or damaging my healing ankle. Inside the house I can do a little walking. It hurts but because the floor is flat and even I am able to sort of shuffle/limp along. Outside will be a whole different ballgame. The terrain is uneven. And then there is the situation of having my sweet little goaties being very underfoot, jumping up on me for affection. Then there's the situation of carrying feedbuckets out and getting all three goats into their little barn where they can focus on eating. Somehow in another week and a half I'll have to be doing those things. And because I live alone, and out in the "boonies", if I fall and get hurt there will be no one to help me.
About treating Summer for cocci, I haven't done it yet. I have a new bottle of Sulmet drinking water solution 12.5%. I remember reading that it can be used as an oral medication rather than just adding it to the drinking water. What is the dosage and frequency and duration of treatment? I weighed Summer before my surgery and she was around 50lbs. I expect that she's gained a little bit of weight, so I think guessing about 60lbs will be as close to accurate as I can get.
If someone could give me instructions I can have my guy helping me start treating her right now. I'd feel more confident about having him treating her because he is WAY more physically able than I am and will be when I have to start doing things myself. Plus Chris (my helper) is a senior at the zoo school. He's very familiar with medicating animals and I know he'll make sure that the medication actually gets into the goat (if you know what I mean LOL).
I still have to treat all the goats with the valbazen one more time, and thankfully that will be while Chris is still taking care of things. I'll have one more fecal done on Summer, but by now it shouldn't be hookworms causing her scours. It must be something else. Cocci is as good as guess as any.
Also, should I treat all the goats for cocci, just in case they have it and aren't showing symptoms?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

As I posted on my other thread, I went out to see the goaties for the first time since my surgery and I saw that Summer is doing much better! Her stools are solid now. Not regular goat berries, but solid. They look like dog poo. I actually watched her defacate and saw that it was not runny at all.
She's also gained a lot of weight. I checked the barn and there were no piles of scours, only the solid dog-like stools.
I think that her bowels were just in such bad shape from the severe hookworm infestation that it is taking this long for her to recover.
Looking back at my notes I see that she was tested for cocci on her last fecal and she was negative.
She's due for her third dosage of valbazen today (along with the other goats). I'm debating as to whether or not I should give them an additional dose of valbazen again in another month. I'll probably just have another fecal run again though.


----------

